# EFC 10 Jan 29



## ace (Dec 31, 2004)

I have Thrown My Name in the Hat for EFC 10
Im ready to defend My Belt
Primo Luciano Vs TBA


----------



## Shogun (Jan 2, 2005)

Do you get paid for your fights?

also, how does Arnis work for you in MMA?

good luck!


----------



## ace (Jan 2, 2005)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Do you get paid for your fights?
> 
> also, how does Arnis work for you in MMA?
> 
> good luck!



I Do get paid but not Direct.
Arnis is good for cardio,hand to hand cordnation,
& functional strenth...

I keeps me from geting board I have practise many forms of Martial
Arts...

I have done Submission Wrestling for a # of Years as well
as Ju Jitsu, Sambo, Wrestling & JKD...

I am open to try anything that will keep me on my Toes.
I can't take Sticks in the cadge but I don't get to Bring My Jump Rope 
Either.

When I compete I do what ever I can to Win.
I have fought under a few Disaplins

19 - 4 in (Kumite) Ju Jitsu
6 - 2 in Grappling,5 buy Submission,1 on Points 2 lost on points
3 - 0 in NHB/MMA all By Submission Victorys


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 2, 2005)

best of luck to you, ace

shawn


----------



## ace (Jan 2, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> best of luck to you, ace
> 
> shawn


\Thank U/
I will do my verry best


----------



## captnigh (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah. Good Luck, Ace.

KICK ***!!


----------



## Shogun (Jan 4, 2005)

> I can't take Sticks in the cadge


lousy rules.lol.
Arnis seems like it would have some good, painful techniques. My BJJ instructor has done Kali and Jun Fan under Inosanto and he has some painful bone-on-bone striking techiques.
Personally, I like the takedown. maybe its because thats what the arts I practice are best at.

GL

Kyle


----------



## JDenz (Jan 7, 2005)

Take downs rock.


----------



## JulesK (Jan 9, 2005)

Good luck!!!



Jules


----------



## JDenz (Jan 9, 2005)

Hopefully you will get that chump and it will be a quick trip.


----------



## ace (Jan 12, 2005)

Primo Luciano Vs Rob HenDee
Jan. 29, 2005 For The EFC Light Weight Championship


----------



## ace (Jan 17, 2005)

ace said:
			
		

> Primo Luciano Vs Rob HenDee
> Jan. 29, 2005 For The EFC Light Weight Championship



I just Got an Email From Bo Kimly
He Said Rob is Out & in His Place Will Be Luke Spencer
He Said Mark Colman & Wes Simms Feel He deserves the Shot


----------



## JDenz (Jan 17, 2005)

Good luck my friend


----------



## ace (Feb 1, 2005)

Jan 29th I stepped Back in The Cage
to Defend My EFC Light Weight Champions

Against Luke Spencer The H.H.C.F. Light Weight Champion

After 3 Rounds of Fighting I lost a 3rd Round Dissision
And The EFC  belt.

Luke was the Better Fighter This Night He hit me 
With Some Hard Shots.

I was very close To Submission with an Armlock & a Heel Hook
But Luke was able to escape.

Luke is a Strong Wrestler , Pro Boxer &  NHB Fighter.
It was an honor to fight him.

I want to thank GOD & Family For their Love.

I want to Thank Bill Pegg & Randy Zack
for helping me train.

Thank U to Bo Kimly & Promo West 

To My Arnis Teacher Tim Hartman
To My Wrestling & Submission Fighting Coach Jeff Denz (Get better soon)
Tom My Sambo/PGC Coach Boyd Ritchie

And to my sponcers.

Not to Sound To Much like Arnold
but 
I Will Be Back


PRIMO


----------



## JDenz (Feb 1, 2005)

It was a good fight when I am healed up we will train old school for the next fight


----------



## ace (Feb 1, 2005)

JDenz said:
			
		

> It was a good fight when I am healed up we will train old school for the next fight



Can't wait till that day


----------



## JDenz (Feb 2, 2005)

hopefully we can make that sooner rather then later


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 2, 2005)

Primo,
  You'll get em the next time.


----------



## ace (Feb 2, 2005)

March 05 2005 Looks like when I will
be going back.

No Belt But I want to get my self back in Line.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Primo as soon as I am back on my feet we will train together I am getting married the 18th so by then end of Feb I should be able to at least hobble around after you.


----------



## ace (Feb 2, 2005)

JDenz said:
			
		

> Hey Primo as soon as I am back on my feet we will train together I am getting married the 18th so by then end of Feb I should be able to at least hobble around after you.



Just get the weekend off Fri. the 4th through Sat the 5th
Redeption on the BRAIN


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 3, 2005)

ace said:
			
		

> Jan 29th I stepped Back in The Cage
> to Defend My EFC Light Weight Champions
> 
> Against Luke Spencer The H.H.C.F. Light Weight Champion
> ...



Well said Primo. Wish you the best for your next fight.

yours,

Paul Janulis


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 3, 2005)

ace said:
			
		

> Just get the weekend off Fri. the 4th through Sat the 5th
> Redeption on the BRAIN



It looks like I have that weekend off, so I'll drive! Road Trip!

I'll talk to you when I get back from Sweden.

P.S. I know you did well.  :cheers:


----------



## samuelpont (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry to be ignorant but what is arnis?


----------



## MJS (Feb 3, 2005)

samuelpont said:
			
		

> Sorry to be ignorant but what is arnis?



Modern Arnis is an art that was taught by GM. Remy Presas.   It is a Filipino MA, the same as Kali, Sayoc, etc.

Check out the FMA Threads on this site.  You might find some answers to your questions.

Mike


----------



## ace (Feb 3, 2005)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> It looks like I have that weekend off, so I'll drive! Road Trip!
> 
> I'll talk to you when I get back from Sweden.
> 
> P.S. I know you did well.  :cheers:



Sounds Great


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 4, 2005)

How are classes going while I've been gone?


----------



## ace (Feb 4, 2005)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> How are classes going while I've been gone?



They are going very well.
The kids defintly miss u as do us big kids.

Dennis had his surgery but is coming in to watch class
Young Mike stayed on for Sambo I think he likes it=-)


----------

